# Pediatrician office



## Wedoitwithoutshorts (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all. I am currently wiring a pediatricians office (new contruction) it contsists of several exam rooms, a lab and a couple of triage rooms. The inspector I am having to use for this job says that I have to use hospital grade mc cable and outlets. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever had to do this. I havent had time to check out the code yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Wedoitwithoutshorts said:


> Hey all. I am currently wiring a pediatricians office (new contruction) it contsists of several exam rooms, a lab and a couple of triage rooms. The inspector I am having to use for this job says that I have to use hospital grade mc cable and outlets. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever had to do this. I havent had time to check out the code yet. Any thoughts?


 
517.13 for the wiring.

517.19 (B)(2) for the devices.


Healthcare cable for in triage, exam and treatment rooms

The devices "most" likely not.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Wedoitwithoutshorts said:


> Hey all. I am currently wiring a pediatricians office (new contruction) it contsists of several exam rooms, a lab and a couple of triage rooms. The inspector I am having to use for this job says that I have to use hospital grade mc cable and outlets. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever had to do this. I havent had time to check out the code yet. Any thoughts?


MC, yes..... redundant grounding. Receptacles, no.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wedoitwithoutshorts said:


> Hey all. I am currently wiring a pediatricians office (new contruction) it contsists of several exam rooms, a lab and a couple of triage rooms. The inspector I am having to use for this job says that I have to use hospital grade mc cable and outlets. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever had to do this. I havent had time to check out the code yet. Any thoughts?


 
The Green MC


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

To keep it simple, any branch circuit that serves patient care areas (exam rooms, therapy, triage, etc), NOT waiting rooms or office areas, has to meet two requirements, other than the regular requirements: the raceway or cable armor must qualify as an equipment ground, and there must be an insulated equipment ground wire in the raceway or cable assembly. There is an allowance that the wiring serving light fixtures above 7.5 feet may employ a regular wiring method, but the start and finish of the cable must be above 7.5 feet (i.e. junction box to light fixture).

Acceptable cable assemblies I've used:

AC (armored cable)
MC-AP
HCF (stands for Health Care Facilities) I think this is just armored cable with green stripes.

Acceptable raceways include:

EMT
IMC
RMC

Just make sure there is a green wire in there.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Also, ask the inspector to mark on the plans, which areas are considered patient care and which are not. I wired a pediatrician's office once where the lab was closed off to patients and not considered a patient care area.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Barjack said:


> There is an allowance that the wiring serving light fixtures above 7.5 feet may employ a regular wiring method, but the start and finish of the cable must be above 7.5 feet (i.e. junction box to light fixture).


 
Good Post.

Except this part, the raceway needs to qualify as the ground path.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Good Post.
> 
> Except this part, the raceway needs to qualify as the ground path.


You know, you're right. I guess what the exception means is that I can use 2 wire AC with no green EGC. 

For the short span going from the box to the fixture, what's the difference between 2 wire AC with no EGC, and MC with an EGC?

On the first doctor's office I did, I asked the inspector to clarifiy this, and thats what he told me to do. 

I think its 6 of 1, half dozen of another. I really don't see a safety issue with using MC for lights above 7.5 feet.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Barjack said:


> You know, you're right.


 Another member brought it to my attention.

I read that section 10 times before it sunk in.


BTW, I agree, I really dont see the big difference between using a conductor instead of the raceway.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> BTW, I agree, I really dont see the big difference between using a conductor instead of the raceway.


It's because the raceway being in contact with all the metal framing and other metalic paths it is contacting is the better EGC and in this case, it is the primary EGC verses the insulated conductor being the secondary EGC.


Roger


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Roger. said:


> It's because the raceway being in contact with all the metal framing and other metalic paths it is contacting is the better EGC and in this case, it is the primary EGC verses the insulated conductor being the secondary EGC.
> 
> 
> Roger


 I always wondered the "logical" reason for the raceway.

That makes sense.

BTW, I figured you would have the answer.:thumbsup:


----------

